# Sensor Memory on a Canon 5D Mark IV?



## gherzig (Jan 30, 2022)

The first photo show highlights around the overhead wires - I assumed some reflection off the wires.
The second photo was taken 10 minutes later and shows the same highlights.  Subsequent photos do not seem to continue to show this?
Thoughts?  Can the sensor remember a bright light?  Could the sun have damaged the sensor?  Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## weepete (Jan 30, 2022)

Looks like lens flare to me, rather than anything on the sensor. The sun is in a similar position in both shots, and the other flare is similar too.


----------



## gherzig (Jan 31, 2022)

Thank you for your reply.  A lens flare is my thought and hope but  it would have to be a great coincidence that the flare aligns perfectly with the overhead power line and is in the exact same place and shape in the second photo.  Still a mystery to to me.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes I agree with the lens flare. If you use the same lens in similar situations that lenses elements and coatings will give similar flares. 
You might try using something like a polarizing filter or pointing the camera to get more of the ground near your feet and just cropping that unwanted area out so the sun or other bright light sources don’t go straight into the lens and bounce around inside the lens causing flares. 
Similar to how one uses a wide angle lens to shoot a tall building, keeping the lens parallel to the ground to avoid converging lines on a building. This same angle would help bounce light away from the lens rather than into it. It will also give you more foreground but it can be cropped out. 
SS


----------

